# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  ری استور کردن یک دیتابیس روی سرور دیگر

## likemoonn

سلام
من میخوام یک اس پی برای ری استور بنویسم که روی یک دیتابیس اجرا میشه و روی سرور دیگری دیتابیس دیگه ای رو ری استور میکنه کدی که نوشتم این هستش منتها این کد ری استور رو روی سرور خودم انجام میده نمی دونم چطور مشخص کنم که روی کدوم سرور ری استور بشه

RESTORE DATABASE cmb
  FROM DISK = @backuppath  
  WITH FILE=1,   
    NORECOVERY;

----------

